# MECA Southwest Audiofest in Mesa, AZ



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a 2X event being held at Triple R Performance, located at 7921 E. Pecos Rd, Mesa AZ 85212. Here is the link to the flyer posted at
www.mecacaraudio.com: 

Event Schedule

Food will be available for sale at the show from the folks at Speedie Weenie.

*I am requesting that everyone who is planning to compete in MECA Show N Shine to please pre-register no later than Saturday, May 14th!* This allows me to order awards for Show N Shine based on turnout.

Please feel free to e-mail me with any questions that you may have about this and other upcoming events at [email protected]. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

